# Heat cables



## Formerphobe (Dec 12, 2011)

I inherited a 45 gallon tank that I plan to move my P. imp colony into.  I got a ZooMed Repti Heat Cable.  Following directions for external use, I used electrical tape to afix the cable to the lower part of three sides and part of the bottom of the tank.  Several hours later the heat cable was sagging and parts were hanging to the floor.  
Wondermous...
Well, it was old electrical tape, so I used a different, newer roll.  Re-taped the whole shebang.  A few hours later, sagging and hanging.
Went out and purchased brand new electrical tape, wash, rinse, repeat.
Checked on it this morning, heat cable is sagging and hanging...

I wanted to avoid using heat mats since once they're on they can't be re-used.  But, I don't know that I want to keep re-taping daily for the next several years.
I'm about ready to just leave the scorps in their cramped 20 gallon.

Suggestions?


----------

